# Russian Collection To Date



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Posted my collection of 3 Russians some time back......

.....the number is starting to climb......but I reckon they

are turning out some real beauties. There's a saga to do

with the missing hexagonal stud on the bezel of the Arktika....

I think I will fill them all with lume when I figure out how

to get the others out !!!!










Kind regards,

Alexus


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Well done Alexus, nice collection.









I like the Poljot alarm on the right.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Very nice Alexus







I hope you're happy with that 5 that you have got so far, as I'm well aware that 5 can easily become 10. Just like 3 became 5


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Hello Alexus,

A beautiful collection.

Regards,

Russ.


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Thanks guys,

I must admit I dont have a favourite as yet although

there is something special about the aviators. Having

watched the movie "Flyboys" maybe that has something to

do with it???

Alexus


----------

